# Question regarding dogs and hedgehogs



## carolion1918 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi! I've been researching hedgehogs for pets and have completely fallen in love with them. My parents are also interested in having a hedgehog (I'm 15) so for the most part I just need a couple questions answered. 
My first quick one is would they be too noisy (at night) if I kept it in my room?
And secondly,
I have a dog (he's six and a Havanese [small dog breed, cousin of a Bichon Fris]). If I got a hedgehog, I wouldn't be really worried about my dog attacking the hedgehog because a) my dog is sorta dumb when it comes to other animals (we had chicks in our house for a while and he didn't acknowledge them or bother them) and b) if I were to keep it in my room, my dog doesn't go into my room often. The only thing is that my dog barks. He barks when ever someone walks on a street, so many a few time a day tops. Most of the time he's downstairs or in my parent's bedroom (down the hall) so it's not too too loud, but still heard. Would this scare my hedgehog? Or worse, prohibit me from getting one?  
Thanks for reading and any advice given


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it would be okay as long as the dog isn't barking, like, right next to the cage  Maybe you could close the door during the day so that it muffles the sound?

As for the noisiness of the hedgehog... Depends on your wheel the most, imo. If you have a quiet wheel, you'll only really hear the pitter patter from his feet. On nights when I can't sleep, Kashi's level of activity in his cage drives me crazy :lol: But when I'm tired, I find it somewhat like the television (background noise that helps you fall asleep). Sometimes I wake up to my hedgehog making a ruckus, like if his litter box has somehow moved from under the wheel so that it's sliding against the bottom of the wheel, or if he decides to investigate what is between his food and water bowl (ceramic bowls... they clank together). But for the most part, he is pretty quiet.

There are many people who keep their hogs in their room, so it depends on how much of a light sleeper you are.

Also keep in mind, some hedgehogs have really stinky poop/pee, and some people can't stand the smell when they defecate during the night while running... I've never had this problem, but I've heard of it being a problem for some people on this forum.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For whether they'd be too noisy it would depend on what kind of sleeper you are. If you get a CSW or CSBW they are super quiet and you can only hear a faint noise from their feet but the wheel itself is silent. Sometimes there will be little clinging noises from the bowls and such, crunching from their food and sometimes you can hear their feet on the bottom of the cage. I don't have mine in my room but I would personally be able to sleep through it and when I'm up at night I find the noises comforting in a way. If you are a light sleeper though it may keep you up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

This isn't always true if you have a very fast runner like my Celeste even the most silent CSBW and CSW will still be noisy from the sheer force of movement. You can stabilize it and reduce the sound I sleep through it anyways.

Be very careful of small dogs we've had a few post lately about small dogs attacking hedgehogs, so they should be kept away and you seem to have a plan for that.

Smell if a problem can be contained by baking soda and air purifiers


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have three hedgehogs in my room. None of them have ever woken me up due to noise! Their little chewing sounds can sometimes be a little noisy, and sometimes the wheel (you can put a variety of things on the wheel.. joint... thing... :?: to make it quieter, and you can buy quieter wheels like the CSW or CSBW. But like I said, for me, even at their noisiest they have never woken me and I am a relatively light sleeper.

Even if your little dog has never acknowledged other little critters, DON'T TRUST HIM AROUND YOUR HEDGIE. My room-mate's pom attacked my little 'Za while she was in my hands-- she aerial attacked from the back of the sofa where I was sitting, I didn't even hear her creep up. Lock your doggie away when your baby is out, and always close the door to the hedgie room to keep him out. Just recently a member here on the forums lost her hedgie to a dog attack because she left the door to the room open-- it just takes one bite, I'm lucky my baby was okay. The noise level from your dog shouldn't be a problem. We have three dogs at my house, and two of them (not mine, I swear mine's the only one that's ever been trained :roll: ) are INCESSANT barkers. My hedgies don't even seem to notice anymore. They'll just get used to whatever the norm is at your house. I wouldn't see this as something that would prevent you from getting one at all!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

re: dogs
It really depends on the dog and knowing your dog well...of those here there is one I trust completely even on the floor with Hazel and I'm terrified FOR THE DOG not Hazel hahaha. The dog is a 14 y/o 5# Pomeranian ( Certified Saint Johns Ambulance therapy work dog, she is also child therapy certified) plus she has no teeth  Hazel would be more likely to hurt her then the other way around. She is more interested in Hazels night time snacks then she is with Hazel herself. Supervision is mandatory of course in all cases.

I actually got a hedgehog (instead of another dog companion) not only as a companion for me but partially for stimulation for this dog in particular as she was becoming less active. I knew she would not appreciate another dog but another pet she could follow around that wouldn't bug her too much was more her liking. They show interest and watch/follow but don't bother one another. It has worked out quite well


----------

